# How to replace the Windshield washer fluid reservoir



## Ivanoe (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a Pathfinder 2007 and the reservoir its broke, some can explain me how to acces it to replace ?

Thanks,


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Removal and Installation of Front Washer Tank EKS009PB

REMOVAL
1. Remove passenger front fender protector.
2. Remove front and rear washer hoses from washer motor; allow
washer fluid to drain.
3. Disconnect front and rear washer motor connector and washer
fluid level sensor connector.
4. Remove clip, then remove washer tank filler neck from washer
tank.
5. Remove washer tank screws and remove washer tank.

INSTALLATION
Installation is in the reverse order of removal

CAUTION:
After installation, add water up to the upper level of the washer tank inlet, and check for water leaks.
Installation is in the reverse order of removal.

Washer tank installation screws : 5.5 N·m (0.56 kg-m, 49 in-lb)


----------



## Ivanoe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much, do you know the part number ? or do you have a good place on the internet to find OEM parts ? I do not want to buy from the stealer, I mean the dealer.

Thanks again.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

You can get it Here.


----------

